# Cobra Kai: Endlich richtiger Trailer zu Staffel 4 - und er bringt Hype



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Cobra Kai: Endlich richtiger Trailer zu Staffel 4 - und er bringt Hype* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## atarivcs (15. Dezember 2021)

Also die dritte Staffel verkam ja zu völligem Klamauk. Ich hoffe man kann das Ruder nochmal rumreißen.


----------



## Nero905 (15. Dezember 2021)

Finde die Idee nett, vor allem cool, dass sie die alten Schauspieler organisierten konnten, aber die meisten der neuen sind einfach super schlecht. Das ganze Teeniedrama nervt auch total. Da hätte man mal ins Drehbuch investieren sollen.


----------

